# stress pattern of the aorist



## dec-sev

Mehraba.

I have a problem understanding the stress pattern of the aorist tense. A friend of mine, who lived in Turkey for some time, says that bakmak is stressed as bak*a*rım, while according to an educational video on youtube the verb okurmak is stressed as follows: ben okur*u*m, sen okurs*u*n, o ok*u*r. Biz okur*u*z, Siz okursun*u*z, onlar ok*u*rlar.

And this is what I’ve found on the internet
yazar*ı*m
yazars*ı*n
yaz*a*r
yazar*ı*z
yaz*a*rsınız
yaz*a*rlar

düşünür*ü*m
düşün*ü*rsün
düşün*ü*r
düşünür*ü*z
düşün*ü*rsünüz
düşün*ü*rler

Firstly, the pattern is different from what the yutube video says and secondly in yazars*ı*n, the last syllable is stressed while in düşün*ü*rsün it is not the case

I’m at a complete loss. Can you please mark in bold the stressed syllables

ben uyurum

sen uyursun

o uyur

biz uyuruz

siz uyursunuz

onlar uyurlar

and in the negative form:

ben uyumam

sen uyumazsin

o uyumaz

biz uyumayiz

siz uyumazsiniz

onlar uyumazlar

şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------



## rarabara

merhaba,

I can see some minor faults/failures, but I did not clearly see where the questional particle or problem is.
if, however, by "aorist" you mean any of "past" tense forms, then it should be different.
I would quickly provide that mentioned "minor" failure here, you wrote "okurmak" which is wrong. the correct (we call it with "mastar" (with supplement of -mek, -mak) form) then that should be okumak.

I request you to provide the question more clearly.

Thanks.


----------



## dec-sev

Yanıtınız için teşekkür.

I;m sorry to have put the question the way it is not understandable.The problem is that I don’t know how to pronounce a word if it is in the Simple (aorist) Tense tense.

örneğin, burada sözü “seyretmek” var.You can see how this verb is conjugated ama bilmeyorum how to pronounce it, if it is seyretir*i*m (with the stress falling on the last syllable) or seyret*i*rim (with the stress falling on the third syllable)


The same for other persons, örneğin Siz için:
If it’s pronounced as seyret*i*rsiniz (stress on the third syllable) or on the last one (seyretirsin*i*z)?


----------



## rarabara

dec-sev said:


> Yanıtınız için teşekkür.
> 
> I;m sorry to have put the question the way it is not understandable.The problem is that I don’t know how to pronounce a word if it is in the Simple (aorist) Tense tense.
> 
> örneğin, burada sözü “seyretmek” var.
> 
> The same for other persons, örneğin Siz için:
> If it’s pronounced as seyret*i*rsiniz (stress on the third syllable) or on the last one (seyretirsin*i*z)?


Thank you for clarification. I think all these quotations (I provided below) are wrong. We neither write in that way, nor do we speak (i.e. pronounce) so.​rarabara​​Affirmative​Statement​


benseyretirmişimsenseyretirmişsinoseyretirmişbizseyretirmişizsizseyretirmişsinizonlarseyretirmişler; seyretirmişler

Interrogative​


benseyretirmiş miyim?senseyretirmiş misin?oseyretirmiş mi?bizseyretirmiş miyiz?sizseyretirmiş misiniz?onlarseyretirlermiş mi?


----------



## dec-sev

There still must be a misunderstanding. 
I"ve found another site which shows the conjucation of the verb seyretmek
But the forms you wrote are for the Indefinite Past while I asked about Aorist Tense (Geniş Zaman) 
When you say that you never speak in that way do you mean that you use seyrediyorum instead?
örneğin, Her gün televisor seyrediyorum.
And you don't say "Her gün televisor seyretirim"
Doğru anladım mı?


----------



## rarabara

dec-sev said:


> There still must be a misunderstanding.
> I"ve found another site which shows the conjucation of the verb seyretmek
> But the forms you wrote are for the Indefinite Past while I asked about Aorist Tense (Geniş Zaman)
> When you say that you never speak in that way do you mean that you use seyrediyorum instead?
> örneğin, Her gün televisor seyrediyorum.
> And you don't say "Her gün televisor seyretirim"
> Doğru anladım mı?


I think that there should be vowel rule inconformities among the writing forms.
for instance,I am sure this is wrong to write : _seyretirdim_: but I perfectly recognize "*seyrederdim*" (if you meant so)
like this, "_seyretecekler_" is wrong,while "*seyredecekler*" is correct.
You may find something here for you in relevancy: Ünsüz Benzeşmesi, Yumuşaması, Türemesi, Düşmesi Nedir?
you can also see that this word's normal form is: seyir + etmek=seyretmek. so , -i is being dropped.
(ünlü düşmesi)
you may check for declensions as my extensional explanation: seyretmek fiil çekimleri - fiilcekimleri.com


----------



## dec-sev

Teşekkür ederim.


----------



## LeBro

I've made a quick search on stress pattern (in aorist tense) in Turkish, which did not yield any specific result but came across some general information on stress in Turkish which you may want to have a look at them. They are in Turkish and I do not know your level in it but Google Translate may be of help if you experience any difficulty in understanding (Saying this judging from the "Turkish to Russian" translation of Google based on my (poor) Russian knowledge. The translation seemed understandable to me but as I said my Russian is not perfect). Anyways, you can find them here: Türkiye Türkçesi Ses Bilgisi, Türkçede Vurgu ve Tonlama.



dec-sev said:


> in yazars*ı*n, the last syllable is stressed while in düşün*ü*rsün it is not the case



Citing from "Türkiye Türkçesi Ses Bilgisi":


In words in which personal morphemes are used, the emphasis is on the syllable before the morpheme, except for the 3rd person imperative morphemes:

        gi*DE*rim


When using the 1st person plural morpheme of the (y)Xz noun and verb conjugation, emphasis is on the syllable before the morpheme:
        baş*LA*rız, ge*Lİ*riz


In words in which the 2nd person singular morpheme is used, the emphasis is on the syllable before the morpheme:
        baş*LAR*sın


In words where the 2nd person plural morpheme is used, the emphasis is on the syllable before the morpheme
        baş*LAR*sınız

So, the stress in "yazarım, yazarsın, etc" and "düşünürüm, düşünürsün, etc" paradigm you mentioned seems not to agree with the information given above (and I do not think that any reasons were given as to why stress falls on different syllables, say in "yazars*ı*n" and "yaz*a*rsınız" and/or "düşünür*ü*m" and "düşün*ü*rsün")

I am not sure if there is a specific work on stress pattern in aorist tense in Turkish or the information that you can find like the ones I provided above is enough but I think that it is better to observe and imitate native speakers in this case.

By the way, you can make a search on the forum for "stress in Turkish" and see the dissensus among the native speakers on the issue. That is why I said it is better to observe and imitate native speakers.


----------



## dec-sev

Thank you for your detailed reply!
My Turkish is very rudimentary. Türkçe henüz iyi bilmiyorum))
I've got some recordings in Turkish and I am trying to imitate native speakers as you suggested.
Thanks again!


----------



## LeBro

dec-sev said:


> Thank you for your detailed reply!



You are welcome!



dec-sev said:


> My Turkish is very rudimentary. Türkçe henüz iyi bilmiyorum))



No biggie, you know, practice makes perfect 🙂



dec-sev said:


> I've got some recordings in Turkish and I am trying to imitate native speakers as you suggested.



I don't think that (the stress in) just the pronunciation of a simple present tense form of a verb would be a big issue. I think you can work it out by yourself by listening to natives speakers. I don't wanna say anything about "stress" (in Turkish) just in order to avoid saying anything wrong and misguiding you. But all I can say is, in my opinion, it is better to be cautious when choosing from where/whom to learn/study, especially on platforms like internet, etc as there are a whole raft of people qualified to teach or not. You may, for example" watch/listen to street interviews in which you can see/hear how people speak (or stress the simple present tense verbs in their speech) from different walks of life, ages, etc.


----------



## Rallino

This stress pattern isn't specific to aorist. The verb _to be_ endings in Turkish are never stressed.

öğret*men*im, öğret*men*sin, öğret*men*iz, and so on.

Aorist is formed via -r/-er/-ir + verb to be. Therefore the last syllable is never stressed: ya*par*ım, ya*par*sın, ya*par*ız.

Future tense is also formed via verb to be, and the same phenomenon occurs there as well: yapa*ca*ğım, gide*cek*sin, konuşa*cak*sınız.

Same thing for conditionals: yap*sa*ydım, git*sey*dik.


----------

